# 90 degree crossing



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So in trying to figure out my layout and come up with an extra section, I need to do a 90 crossing. I won't be able to do a bridge due to the length and staying at the 2% grade I'm wanting. As best I can tell, the only one doing a 90 are Aristo and LGB. Please give me your comments and experiences with this.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo 90 degree and plastic rails in the middle 
LGB has metal rails in the middle which do carry power (needed for those small engines!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

My friend Ted has written up a vignette on the subject:

*http://www.elmassian.com...trong>** 










Greg*


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Greg,

Link gives an error 404, Category not found??????????????????????

But found it manually on your site. Thanks.

Mickey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

sorry!

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains/ted...-deg-xover*

No clue what happened... weird

Greg


----------



## ththfxr (Dec 27, 2007)

I have been using an LGB 90*, well made and with metal rails. But not very prototypical for North American RR's. I was willing to over look this because of the build quality.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Assuming that is Aristo track in the picture, how does it line up with aristo track? It looks like the ties are a different color too. Easy to change out with aristo to make match?


----------



## ththfxr (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes it is Aristo track, but Aristo and LGB track work fine together. Yes the ties are brown on the crossing though, and could be swapped with Aristo ties.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks, finally something simple.


----------

